# Gazpacho



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I’m trying to beat the heat. I just put a pitcher of gazpacho in the fridge to chill. Five medium tomatoes, half a cucumber, half an orange bell pepper, a third of a sweet onion, probably about a quarter of a cup of olive oil, a couple of tablespoons of Sherry vinegar, salt, pepper, and two cloves of garlic. I like a little extra oil, vinegar, and salt. I omitted the traditional bread, and the texture is still fine. I like to grab a juice glass and just finished the first. I was going to steam an artichoke, but it’s just too hot to turn on the stove. We are under a directive to reduce energy consumption. So I can’t crank the A/C down and cook away.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a fan enough of gazpacho that I have been known to buy a blender just for *it* (my wife is endlessly buying these funny blenders, but when I decided on gazpacho as a summer tradition, I bought a good old-fashioned Waring blender for the occasion.)

As long as you don't go overboard on the oil (I have, once), it's hard to go wrong.

DH


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TK167:

That's a staple here in the So. Cal. desert!! * Great recipe!*

Only 110 F here today, but very low humidity so not so bad!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Dhaller said:


> I'm a fan enough of gazpacho that I have been known to buy a blender just for *it* (my wife is endlessly buying these funny blenders, but when I decided on gazpacho as a summer tradition, I bought a good old-fashioned Waring blender for the occasion.)
> 
> As long as you don't go overboard on the oil (I have, once), it's hard to go wrong.
> 
> DH


Waring here as well. I love it. I'll take care not to overdo the oil.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> TK167:
> 
> That's a staple here in the So. Cal. desert!! * Great recipe!*
> 
> Only 110 F here today, but very low humidity so not so bad!


Our Mercury only got to 105, but I'm sure we are a little more humid. When the gazpacho is gone and it's still hot I'm making another favorite, cold avocado soup with a touch of lemon and a dash of curry powder.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

An alternative, except Avocados are really expensive now!! ??

*AVOCADO SOUP (cold)*

3 to 4 Avocados
Garlic (clove or powder)
4 tsp. (to ½ cup) Lime Juice
2 green Onions (white portion only) or 2 Shallots or Onion
¼ cup Cilantro
1.5 cups Sour Cream (option Buttermilk)
2 Tablespoons Dry Sherry

2 - 3 Cups of Chicken Broth (one can = 2 cups)
Salt

Puree first 7 items then add the Chicken Broth
Cover and refrigerate until cold

Garnish with sour cream and chives or cilantro


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> An alternative, except Avocados are really expensive now!! ??
> 
> *AVOCADO SOUP (cold)*
> 
> ...


That sounds divine. Mine is similar but omits the onion, uses lemons in place of limes, omits the Sherry, and adds a little curry powder. I think I'll pour a glass of gazpacho. I just got in from grocery shopping. It was hot, and I had the top down, as I usually do.

Yes, avocados were a dollar ninety-eight for small ones!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I do this Jamie Oliver thing when tomatoes are truly ripe and abundant. Chop in a blender then pour into a bowl wrapped in cheese cloth. Tie into a bag, then hang above the bowl or container in the fridge for a day or two. The resulting liquid is unbelievable. Use in a Bloody Mary ot just lightly seasoned.

Resist the urge to wring out the juice as it could become bitter.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TKI67 said:


> That sounds divine. Mine is similar but omits the onion, uses lemons in place of limes, omits the Sherry, and adds a little curry powder. I think I'll pour a glass of gazpacho. I just got in from grocery shopping. It was hot, and I had the top down, as I usually do.
> 
> Yes, avocados were a dollar ninety-eight for small ones!


Curry powder sounds interesting; think I'll try it.

And instead of Sherry, you could always try tequila! :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Its funny, I've never had real gazpacho but I sometimes make a super quick meal of mixing some store bought mild salsa into some canned tomato soup! Based on the recipes I've seen for it over the years, I figured this would be a reasonable alternative. Have I been way off base?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Troones said:


> Its funny, I've never had real gazpacho but I sometimes make a super quick meal of mixing some store bought mild salsa into some canned tomato soup! Based on the recipes I've seen for it over the years, I figured this would be a reasonable alternative. Have I been way off base?


It sounds like a very good soup but not really that close to gazpacho. I find that at least my gazpacho has very little spiciness, oodles of cooling cucumber notes, and the piquant richness you get from a Sherry vinegar, none of which I get from salsa. Your soup sounds a lot like the base a lot of folk use for tortilla soup. Just add shredded chicken, diced avocado, a little cumin and cilantro, and tortilla strips.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Troones said:


> Its funny, I've never had real gazpacho but I sometimes make a super quick meal of mixing some store bought mild salsa into some canned tomato soup! Based on the recipes I've seen for it over the years, I figured this would be a reasonable alternative. Have I been way off base?


Your abbreviated preparatory approach seems quite workable to me. How would you rate the results you have achieved? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

eagle2250 said:


> Your abbreviated preparatory approach seems quite workable to me. How would you rate the results you have achieved? :icon_scratch:


I've actually found it good enough to repeat more than a few times. Using a mild or medium salsa does the trick I find. Its fresh, satisfying, and quick to prepare. All good!


----------

